# Masamoto Honyaki Suji First Look



## Salty dog (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2011)

More!


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 7, 2011)

holy ****. YES!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 7, 2011)

more please


----------



## TDj (Mar 7, 2011)

hmmmm ... i think i need help ... cuz i've refreshed this page like 10 times since it first went up just to see if salty would post more pix.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't want to rush the photos. Waiting for light. This knife desrves my best. All I can say is wow.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 7, 2011)

What a tease!


----------



## cannibal (Mar 7, 2011)

That is some sexyness, good picture too!


----------



## tk59 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dude. How do you expect me to sleep tonight?!


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 8, 2011)

Salty,

You have talent when it comes to photography. That picture is filled with mystique, which creates the perfect tease for all of us knife nuts.


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 8, 2011)

Absolutely stunning how you make the hamon line stand out. 

DarkHoek


----------



## Miles (Mar 10, 2011)

VERY pretty!


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2011)

The only thing missing from this thread is a bass beat and a pole.


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 10, 2011)

jim said:


> the only thing missing from this thread is a bass beat and a pole.


 
lmfao!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2011)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Adamm (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 10, 2011)

It has been a few days now...where are the pics or video? C'mon man, this isn't fair. 

All I've been interested in using or buying has been sujis for quite a while....and you have the Godfather of them all with you now, and you holding out on us?

Let's see that badboy!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 10, 2011)

Salty dog said:


>


 
Mysterious as always.  Other than that, a great looking knife.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 10, 2011)

You're holding out on Marko, man! He wants to see the business end!


----------



## riverie (Mar 11, 2011)

awesome.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.kitchenandknife.com/blog/


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 11, 2011)

That was an awesome review and equally exceptional set of videos Salty. I still can't get over how you sliced that tomato. I certainly have some lofty goals when it comes to sharpening thanks to you.


----------



## Jay (Mar 11, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> That was an awesome review and equally exceptional set of videos Salty. I still can't get over how you sliced that tomato. I certainly have some lofty goals when it comes to sharpening thanks to you.


 
That was sick!


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 11, 2011)

You don't need a honyaki to be able to slice a tomato like that. Just a nice sharp edge and some technique.

Now if he push-cut horizontal slices in that manner, this would of been me...


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 11, 2011)

Such a beautiful knife, I would love to give that thing a test run!....and not necessarily because its honyaki, but more so, because I've been really interested in trying the Masamoto sujihiki as it is.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;AhqfDJyevR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhqfDJyevR0[/video]


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 12, 2011)

Although still cool, my eyes are still intact because there was a force of opposing pressure, which is the same as push cutting onto a board, albeit horizontally. I'm not saying its easy to get an edge to do this, just hoping for something different....like some slow, but real-time samurai style 

I'm not trying to be critical, just trying to push you and your knives to your respective limits! Always appreciate taking the time to make the videos and show off the knives we can only dream about.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 12, 2011)

This is after I put an edge on it. The previous video was the OTB plus a four sided balsa strop. I found this task very difficult. It will be my new tomato test.[video=youtube;xpwK6RaN37E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpwK6RaN37E[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 13, 2011)

That sure does look like a tough test. I like the challenge and I'm going to have to try this myself. Thanks


----------



## evanjohnson (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice knife/ skills.


----------

